# Group



## Ellimaybel (Mar 16, 2014)

Just wanted to share for anyone who is interested... New face book group called GSD's R US. Not taking anything from the forum, several members are on both. 

Just sometimes can be a little less intimidating to ask a question on there where others may see it faster. Share experience and love for our dogs!


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

thanks for the heads up. There are a number of facebook sites for GSDs as well as your new one.


----------



## Ellimaybel (Mar 16, 2014)

Yes there are... and a number of people who think they know best on every site you will go to, anywhere.


----------

